# bent rim:(



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

yeh my town blows and theres potholes everywhere and i just bent one of my 17" bsa rims there really nice and im so mad this is wack.. it looks like shit.. and i can feel it vibrate and also a chunk of tire is missing but it holds air so its fine for now.. im wondering if anyone knows if i can unbend it or bring it somewhere to get unbended... im gonna try and sue the town but idk how thats gonna work.. the town is sending me a file complaint report to fill out.. 
please respond..
thanks


----------



## chino1002001 (Apr 6, 2004)

man sucks im sure by the you go through the hassle with your town your rim will have been fixed for a long time but..
just open your phone book or call a junk yard some yards have wheel refinishing shops, there are usually some in the phone book...
good luck with the town thing....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

There are places that will straighten them. But I was also told that once the rim is bent and repaired they are never the same. The wheel will always be weak in that one spot. Also it will make balancing more difficult than normal. If the wheel is repaired it is wise to put the repaired wheel on the rear of the vehicle.

You'd be better off just replacing the rim. If it costs $100 to fix one, spend the extra $100-$150 to ensure you''ll never have a problem.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

*werd*

if i get a new rim im almost gonna have to get a new tire
and all that will run me almost 300
its fucked up im so mad...
i mite just wack it with a rubber mallet and see what happens.. i switched it with my front wheel for better handling.. cuz once i hit like 90 on some little turns it was getting kinda like loose handling..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

steveo24 said:


> if i get a new rim im almost gonna have to get a new tire
> and all that will run me almost 300
> its fucked up im so mad...
> i mite just wack it with a rubber mallet and see what happens.. i switched it with my front wheel for better handling.. cuz once i hit like 90 on some little turns it was getting kinda like loose handling..


What are you doing 90 with a bent rim and a tire that is damaged for!!! SLOW down unless you don't want to keep the car or yourself around much longer. 
Like was mentioned previously check in your local phone book and go get an estimate to see what it will cost to have it straightened. I know that there is a local company here in Denver that does straightening work on rims that is unbelievable because you can't even tell it was damaged after. I know many companies around the country can do comparable work for you too. Just slow down please enen with the wheel on the rear you can still do some serious damage to yourself, your car, and others if the tire goes. You might consider putting the spare on in the mean time.

Troy


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

*yeh i know*

yeh idk i cant not drive fast you gotta whip the altima lol.. yeh but im triyng to sue my town because of there fukcing pothole bent my wheel so i cant get it fixed yet ill just be careful for now. once htey look at it or w.e they have to do ill fix it or wait til they do.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

steveo24 said:


> yeh idk i cant not drive fast you gotta whip the altima lol.. yeh but im triyng to sue my town because of there fukcing pothole bent my wheel so i cant get it fixed yet ill just be careful for now. once htey look at it or w.e they have to do ill fix it or wait til they do.


Good Luck because in most states unless they are doing construction on that area you don't have any recourse. But they are willing to at it so that is a start...

Troy


----------

